

MongoDB ODBC Driver with SQL Connector - simbatech

Simba Technologies Inc. is pleased to announce the availability of version 1.7 of its innovative Simba Technologies MongoDB ODBC Driver, providing best-in-class connectivity for MongoDB data sources. The release features several ground-breaking advances, notably a breakthrough SQL interface for MongoDB, industry-first support for ODBC 3.8, and better performance.
======
simbatech
[http://www.simba.com/data-technologies/odbc/simba-brings-
new...](http://www.simba.com/data-technologies/odbc/simba-brings-new-level-
odbc-3-8-connectivity-mongodb-data-sources)

